# Rondo, Carlisle Feuding



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> But Carlisle and Rondo had plenty to say to each other during a tense timeout with 8:10 remaining in the third quarter. The stubborn coach and headstrong point guard exchanged a lot of expletives as they shouted at each other in a dispute stemming from Rondo's desire to have more play-calling responsibilities.
> 
> "Well, it's an emotional game and we had a difference of opinion," Carlisle said. "There was an exchange, and then, in my mind, it was over."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4704703/rondos-mavs-tenure-might-be-temporary


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*

I get it from Carlisles standpoint, but he's basically running Rondo out of town.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*

Doc put up with a lot of Rondo's shit over the years which is why it worked out in Boston, Carlisle ain't gonna do the same. And Rondo should buy into the Mavs system, he hasn't done shit since arriving.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*



TheAnswer said:


> Doc put up with a lot of Rondo's shit over the years which is why it worked out in Boston, Carlisle ain't gonna do the same. And Rondo should buy into the Mavs system, he hasn't done shit since arriving.


He has played like shit. That being said, some desperate team like the Lakers or Knicks will be looking to max him out if they don't draft one of Russell or Mudiay.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*

Not my problem anymore! If anything, it's a positive since Boston has the Mavs first-round pick next year so long as it isn't a very top pick (I forget the exact protections involved).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rondo suspended one game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*

he's gotta be smarter than that. Carlisle has pedigree, he's not some newcomer.

also, work on your damn jumper and maybe he'd play you in the 4th quarter.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Rondo, Carlisle Fueding*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570705732372443136 @Basel beat me to it.

I've got to side w/ Carlisle over Rondo b/c Carlisle is a better coach than Rondo is a player IMO. I _am_ curious whether Rondo would play better when he's calling the plays.

Still, Dallas was down nine when he was benched in the 3rd quarter. After he was benched, they went on to win by nine...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Enjoy Golden State in the first round, Dallas.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dallas plays better without rondo, dont know why they traded for him. it was never a good fit.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

GNG said:


> Enjoy Golden State in the first round, Dallas.


Nah, Dallas probably ends up seeded somewhere 3-6, catching Houston or Portland in the first round. They aren't going to fall to 8th.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rondo is a cancer. The Celtics managed to protect him from being viewed that way in Boston but he's exposing himself now and will do the same at his next franchise if they don't kiss his ass at every turn


----------

